# It arrived today!



## stingray (Aug 24, 2010)

Big thanks to "Master Bill Hayes" the masterpiece arrived today. It fits like a glove and shoots like a dream. the craftsmanship and design are unbelievable! Thanks again Stingray.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a beauty!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW! That's crazy beautiful.

Bill When will you make that catapult that has the fork ends that are resistant to hits? i want that.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That looks really nice!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Stingray,
I've gotta say... that dymondwood really is beautiful.

ERdept,
I've got a bunch of masters made out of G10, now I'm just finishing up the molds.
I'll probably have everything ready for release in a couple of days.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

That's so nice


----------

